# Some plowing fun!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

We did not get the 4-7...oh well! About 2.5 in Union and 1.5 in edison! Still enought to have some fun!:

This is the best pic i think i have ever took!


















Video...you will never see me again

http://s250.photobucket.com/player..../tls22/fsnowplowing1-10-09.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

AWSOME!!!! at least you got oto plow.
now we need that snow line to come further south


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

watch out for that curb lol
i had lots of fun with the powder... see how far it will fly lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys...did the vid work for you?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yup its working 
did you see my vid yet?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you take all the snow from NJ and put it in your lot to make the picture look good?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;711795 said:


> Did you take all the snow from NJ and put it in your lot to make the picture look good?


Gv you wish u where as cool as me!

"you'll never see me again"


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Like your truck. I can't wait to get a plow.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That first pic is nice. good video too


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thankyou Deere....ur a gentlemen and a scholar!


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ya dont need a whole lotta snow to have fun sometimes when youve been without for so long!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I like that kind of snow! Just plowed some last night. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

looks alot nicer than our dusting


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Its like watching the Blair Witch Project. I about got sick watching the video. Lots of turning. Good action though!!


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

gotta love the GMC
hope you get more


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

tls22, what type of mount you got for that video camera? nice stuff!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

artic429;713915 said:


> Ya dont need a whole lotta snow to have fun sometimes when youve been without for so long!


 Agree man...this was my 3rd plowabel event, i had alot of fun! I work to fast, i need to slow down and enjoy it!



Brant'sLawnCare;713978 said:


> I like that kind of snow! Just plowed some last night. I'll post some pics later.


Cool man, its was awsome pushing powder again! The last few heavy been wet and heavy! I felt some of them the other night!


iceyman;714021 said:


> looks alot nicer than our dusting


lmao...move north!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kevin Kendrick;714071 said:


> Its like watching the Blair Witch Project. I about got sick watching the video. Lots of turning. Good action though!!


lol...thanks kev. Im on a witch hunt for snow!


grnstripes;714204 said:


> gotta love the GMC
> hope you get more


Thanks man...i love my truck!


flakesmeangreen;714768 said:


> tls22, what type of mount you got for that video camera? nice stuff!


Thankyou! The mount is nothing fancy! I have sirus radio, which i velcrow the controller to the dash. I took a piece of velcro put it under my cam, and thats where it sits! I think it works well, might move it ontop of my ez pass. I think it would be a better angel!


----------



## seventwenty (Jan 4, 2009)

Great video, but tell us... how does plowing snow to Fergie _really_ make you feel


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

seventwenty;714921 said:


> Great video, but tell us... how does plowing snow to Fergie _really_ make you feel


LOL that video was G-L-A-M-O-R-O-U-S. thanks for sharing tim!  lmao

by the way i cant figure out your plowing technique. you plowed the line behind the cars then backbladed between them dragging the snow into the line that you just plowed. why not backblade between everything 1st then just push it all across so you dont have to go over the same area twice? just wondering


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*1,5*

QUOTE=tls22;711729]We did not get the 4-7...oh well! About 2.5 in Union and 1.5 in edison! Still enought to have some fun!:

Bragger!!....................
:

This is the best pic i think i have ever took!


















Video...you will never see me again

http://s250.photobucket.com/player..../tls22/fsnowplowing1-10-09.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1[/QUOTE]


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

seventwenty;714921 said:


> Great video, but tell us... how does plowing snow to Fergie _really_ make you feel


Thankyou...but not as good as beyonce makes me feel!


06HD BOSS;715532 said:


> LOL that video was G-L-A-M-O-R-O-U-S. thanks for sharing tim!  lmao
> 
> by the way i cant figure out your plowing technique. you plowed the line behind the cars then backbladed between them dragging the snow into the line that you just plowed. why not backblade between everything 1st then just push it all across so you dont have to go over the same area twice? just wondering


Dave i knew u where going to ask that, because that hamster in ur head is always turning! I get paid by the hour...thats why. Plus there was not alot of snow!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I cant believe jersey gets more snow then indy, thats pathic!:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;715625 said:


> I cant believe jersey gets more snow then indy, thats pathic!:waving:


are you guys forecasted anything for tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

tls22;715625 said:


> I cant believe jersey gets more snow then indy, thats pathic!:waving:


yea we are on a bit of a streak


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

We need that line of storms to come further south! Nice pics!


----------

